# Heißes Eisen Urheberrecht: Ehrlichkeit schlägt Abmahnanwalt - Die PCGH-Redaktionskolumne



## PCGH-Redaktion (17. Februar 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Heißes Eisen Urheberrecht: Ehrlichkeit schlägt Abmahnanwalt - Die PCGH-Redaktionskolumne*

					In der allwöchentlichen Redaktions-Kolumne textet ein PCGH-Redakteur über Hardware- oder Software-Themen, die ihn in der vergangenen Woche bewegt haben. Zum Abschluss dieser Woche spricht Thilo Bayer über offensichtliche Unwissenheit beim Umgang mit dem Thema Urheberrecht.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Heißes Eisen Urheberrecht: Ehrlichkeit schlägt Abmahnanwalt - Die PCGH-Redaktionskolumne*


----------



## Haxti (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Heißes Eisen Urheberrecht: Ehrlichkeit schlägt Abmahnanwalt - Die PCGH-Redaktionskolumne*

Dreist. Mehr kann man da einfach nicht sagen 

Edit: Eine etwas andere Geschichte ist einer YouTuberin passiert. Da wurde ihr Bild einfach für diese typischen "Finde schöne Frauen in deiner Nähe" Banner genutzt.


----------



## Explosiv (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Heißes Eisen Urheberrecht: Ehrlichkeit schlägt Abmahnanwalt - Die PCGH-Redaktionskolumne*

Ehrlichkeit schlägt Abmahnanwalt - finde ich gut, das Thilo es dabei belassen hat. Wie sagt man so schön, Unwissenheit schützt nicht vor Strafe? Im einzelnen Fall wäre es aber durchaus einfacher, direkt und ohne Umwege ein Problem zu klären. Fehler macht jeder, aber als Webseitenbetreiber stellt man öffentlich Content zur Verfügung und man sollte schon wissen, was rechtlich zu beachten ist. Gerade wenn es sich auch noch um einen gewerblichen Zweck handelt. Mittlerweile sind Abmahnanwälte professionell eingesetzte Geldeintreiber. 

Warum nicht einfach die Arbeit anderer respektieren? Als Ex-Newsschreiber von ATI-Forum kenne ich es nur zu gut, das eigene Bemühungen nicht respektiert werden, oder sich mit Federn anderer geschmückt wird. Auch geistiges Eigentum ist nun mal Eigentum anderer mit Urheberrecht. Dazu zählen auch Fotos, die Privat erstellt wurden. Ein Link zur Quelle, eine namentliche Erwähnung oder Frage zur Nutzung an den Besitzer reichen doch meist aus, um sich rechtlich abzusichern. Meiner Meinung nach kann man so auch auf die Seriosität vieler Webseiten schließen. Eine News, mit sehr bekannten Text ohne Quellenangabe, lässt mich manchmal zumindest an der  Seriosität und Glaubwürdigkeit zweifeln.

MfG


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Heißes Eisen Urheberrecht: Ehrlichkeit schlägt Abmahnanwalt - Die PCGH-Redaktionskolumne*

Neben fehlendem Unrechtsbewusstsein und Unwissenheit ist es oft auch Faulheit oder Geiz.


----------



## efdev (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Heißes Eisen Urheberrecht: Ehrlichkeit schlägt Abmahnanwalt - Die PCGH-Redaktionskolumne*

das problem am urheberrecht ist doch das fast keiner da durchblick hat da fehlt einfach aufklärung selbst bei mir in der schule ist das so bei einigen hab ich das gefühl die wissen garnicht das so etwas exestiert, 
bei mir vor ich glaub 2 jahren haben mir lehrer probiert das uhrheberrecht zu erklären in der mitte musste ich feststellen das die auch kein dunst ahnung davon hatten.


----------



## SparkxX (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Heißes Eisen Urheberrecht: Ehrlichkeit schlägt Abmahnanwalt - Die PCGH-Redaktionskolumne*

Ich fotografiere auch privat und habe bis vor einem Jahr auf meinem Blog noch Wasserzeichen verwendet. Inzwischen stören die mich aber so, dass ich sie weglasse und nur in den EXIF-Daten des Bildes einen Copyrightvermerk mache. Deutlich leichter zu "klauen" aber dafür wirkt das Bild besser.

Ich denke, dass es sich in dem beschriebenen Fall eher um einen Einzelfall handelt, da die meisten Webseitenbetreiber sich schon einmal zu Bildrechten informiert haben. Mich würde so etwas als Fotograf aber auch sehr vor den Kopf stoßen.


----------



## Fotonaut (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Heißes Eisen Urheberrecht: Ehrlichkeit schlägt Abmahnanwalt - Die PCGH-Redaktionskolumne*

jou, ich kann deinen Ärger verstehen Thilo, 
mir erging es ähnlich, 
als ein Foto welches ich gemacht habe,von einem anderen Fotografen nochmals bearbeitet und im eigenen Schaufenster seines gewerblich betriebenen Fotostudios als sein eigenes ausgestellt wurde

Da der Fotograf eigentlich über Urheberrechte mehr wissen sollte als 0815 Normalbürger, bin ich persönlich hingefahren um ihn zur Sprache zu stellen.
Er nahm das Bild raus und bot als Entschuldigung/Entschädigung die Nutzung seines Studios an.
Seine Erklärung hierzu klang mir nicht plausibel genug, die fette Standpauke und sein Gesicht dazu war mir die Anfahrt aber wert.
Einen Anwalt habe ich dennoch nicht bemüht, ich habe mich vorher über Ihn informiert, ich wäre auf den Kosten sitzengeblieben ... ein paar Monate später war er sowieso nicht mehr auf dem Markt dann. 

Ansonsten hatte noch eine "bundesweit erscheinende Tageszeitung"  ( jeder kennt sie ) eines meiner Fotos ohne Nachfrage verwendet, da gab es als Entschädigung hinterher dann noch das Honorar.

Ich habe oft das Gefühl das Privatpersonen sich einfach wirklich keinen Kopf machen. bzw unwissend sind, während Gewerbetreibende oft durchaus Bescheid wissen, es aber darauf anlegen bzw einfach machen. 
Sofern man erwischt wird sind die Folgen, in Deutschland zumindest, nicht gravierend, in den USA hätte solche Dinge ganz andere rechtliche und finanzielle Auswirkungen auf den falsch handelnden.


glg Maik


----------



## TempestX1 (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Heißes Eisen Urheberrecht: Ehrlichkeit schlägt Abmahnanwalt - Die PCGH-Redaktionskolumne*

Naja. Im Fernsehn sieht man das auch oft wenn Videos gezeigt werden.

Quelle : Internet
Quelle : Youtube

Die sollen gefälligst den Kanal nennen von dem sie das Original haben.


----------



## Zsinj (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Heißes Eisen Urheberrecht: Ehrlichkeit schlägt Abmahnanwalt - Die PCGH-Redaktionskolumne*

Es ist noch viel Aufklärungsarbeit nötig. Genau wie es endlich mal notwendig wäre das Urheberrecht ins 21 Jahrhundert zu überführen. 
Aber an beiden Stellen tut sich wenig. 
Die Unterhaltungsindustrie brüllt "Raubkopierer sind Schwerverbrecher" und der Gesetzgeber, nunja, macht dilettantische Vorschläge. 
Das es manch "Urheber" das Urheberrecht dann auch selbst nicht so genau nimmt, wie TempestX1 es geschrieben hat, führt das Ganze ad absurdum. 

Wie man als Laie alles kapieren soll ist mir schleierhaft. 
Aber manchmal könnte da auch einfach der gesunde Menschenverstand helfen...


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Heißes Eisen Urheberrecht: Ehrlichkeit schlägt Abmahnanwalt - Die PCGH-Redaktionskolumne*

Und was soll uns das sagen?

jeder der was ins Internet stellt muss sich bewusst sein, das dies irgendwo weiterverwendet wird. Aber wenn man davon ausgeht das ein Urheberrecht immer besteht sollte dies auch kenntlich machen
Im übrigen Bilder sind tückisch, wenn ich ein Produkt photographiert, habe ich prinzipiell kein Urheberrecht auf das Bild. Sondern erst dann wenn man es anmeldet bei der *GEMA*
Den Abzockverein.
das mal beiseite, und wenn man etwas vermarkten will muss man seine werke mit irgendwas kenntlich machen. Optisch per Wasserzeichen oder eben per Datei Signatur.
und noch was alles was man in einen Forum hochlädt und international  sichtbar macht geht zum besitzt des Forum Inhabers. Der dann dafür verantwortlich wird was drin ist.

Gerade Bilder sind sehr schwer zu unterscheiden ob diese frei sind Creative-Commons-Lizenzen oder Urheberrecht genießen. ich könnte meine Wohnung photographieren bei der gema anmelden und habe ein Urheberrecht drauf.
Das kann man machen, ist es fair weil man solche Bilder ins Netz Stellt und unbedarfte andere Anwender nutzen diese und man verklagt nur noch oder man Kennzeichnet diese Bilder dann wo jeder der diese Bilder weiter kopiert immer die Signatur sieht wer der Eigentümer ist. Und belässt dann dies auf sich und kann hoffen das andere werke auf der Eigenen Webseite hinführt und kann dann damit Geld verdienen

Wer allerdings Geld damit verdient ohne den Urheber zu beteiligen gehört für mich verklagt. aber da muss man sich fragen ob die Bilder dann nicht per flash veröffentlicht werden und somit kopieren unmöglich wird. per Rechtsklick Unterbindung.
Allerdings funktioniert dann die google Bildersuche nicht mehr.


----------



## HanZ4000 (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Heißes Eisen Urheberrecht: Ehrlichkeit schlägt Abmahnanwalt - Die PCGH-Redaktionskolumne*



Prozessorarchitektur schrieb:


> Und was soll uns das sagen?
> 
> jeder der was ins Internet stellt muss sich bewusst sein, das dies irgendwo weiterverwendet wird. Aber wenn man davon ausgeht das ein Urheberrecht immer besteht sollte dies auch kenntlich machen
> Im übrigen Bilder sind tückisch, wenn ich ein Produkt photographiert, habe ich prinzipiell kein Urheberrecht auf das Bild. Sondern erst dann wenn man es anmeldet bei der *GEMA*
> ...


 
Man hat nur Urheberansprüche auf etwas, wenn es bei der GEMA registriert ist?
Interessanter Blödsinn...


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Heißes Eisen Urheberrecht: Ehrlichkeit schlägt Abmahnanwalt - Die PCGH-Redaktionskolumne*

Ohh und wie beweist man das man Eigentümer ist????
da kann ich ja auch behaupten ich wäre der Besitzer von Computec pcgh logo Bild.


----------



## turbosnake (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Heißes Eisen Urheberrecht: Ehrlichkeit schlägt Abmahnanwalt - Die PCGH-Redaktionskolumne*

Die GEMA ist nur bei der Musik da.

Und wenn man so einn Foto auf einer HP finden solte man den einfach anschreiben und nachfragen.


----------



## Amigo (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Heißes Eisen Urheberrecht: Ehrlichkeit schlägt Abmahnanwalt - Die PCGH-Redaktionskolumne*

Wenn es bei solchen Kleinigkeiten doch immer so eine Einigung geben würde... ob andere Chefredakteure genauso gehandelt hätten?


----------



## Julianus2008 (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Heißes Eisen Urheberrecht: Ehrlichkeit schlägt Abmahnanwalt - Die PCGH-Redaktionskolumne*

Okay, jetzt interessiert es mich aber, wann und wo PCGH daneben gegriffen hat (wie in der Kolumne erwähnt).


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Heißes Eisen Urheberrecht: Ehrlichkeit schlägt Abmahnanwalt - Die PCGH-Redaktionskolumne*



Prozessorarchitektur schrieb:


> Ohh und wie beweist man das man Eigentümer ist???? da kann ich ja auch behaupten ich wäre der Besitzer von Computec pcgh logo Bild.



Das kannst Du gerne behaupten. Aber wenn Du zu einem Anwalt gehst und ihn beauftragen willst, wird er Dich schon fragen, wie Du das beweisen kannst. 
Im Zweifel kannst Du Deine Urheberschaft mit dem Originalbild beweisen. Im Gegensatz zum Shop, der mein nachbearbeitetes Bild verwendet hat, habe ich das unbearbeitete mit allen Original-Infos.



Julianus2008 schrieb:


> Okay, jetzt interessiert es mich aber, wann und wo PCGH daneben gegriffen hat (wie in der Kolumne erwähnt).


 
Das braucht nicht in die Öffentlichkeit. Wir haben unsere Fehler aber "eingestanden" und eine faire Vergütung ausgehandelt. So viel Anstand braucht es dann schon. Wobei ich es persönlich schade finde, wenn man gleich über den Anwalt geht. Der will ja auch Geld verdienen und dessen Gebühren sind teilweise dann so hoch oder gar höher als das, was der Urheber am Ende kriegt.


----------



## Netboy (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Heißes Eisen Urheberrecht: Ehrlichkeit schlägt Abmahnanwalt - Die PCGH-Redaktionskolumne*

Wer meint etwas ungeschützt ins Netz zu stellen hat meiner meinng nch eh jegliches recht daran verloren. Wenn du dein Auto mit eingesteckten Zündschlüssel irrgendwo stehen hast, zahlt im Falle eine Diebstahls auch keine Versicherung der Welt. Und jeder der etwas ins Netzt stellt sollte sich doch im klaren sein das überall nur jemand darauf wartet entspechende Dinge für seine Zwecke kostenlos zu Nutzen. Genau diese Einstellung im Internet macht doch letztlich auch seinen Erfolg aus. 
Das Urheberecht ist letztendlich für mich nur eine Lachnummer hätte es sowas von anbeginn der Menschheit gegeben, würden wir heute noch in Hölen hausen, ach noch nicht mal, das dürfte ja dann nur der, der zuerst die Idee hatte in der Höle zu leben


----------



## turbosnake (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Heißes Eisen Urheberrecht: Ehrlichkeit schlägt Abmahnanwalt - Die PCGH-Redaktionskolumne*

Man kann digitale Ware und phyisische nicht vergleichen.


----------



## leorphee (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Heißes Eisen Urheberrecht: Ehrlichkeit schlägt Abmahnanwalt - Die PCGH-Redaktionskolumne*

Ich bin selber Musiker und finde auch gut wie Thilo reagiert hat, erst wenn der Dieb Geld mit meinem Eigentum macht gehört er bestraft. Die andere Seite ist, dass sich daraus eine richtige Abmahnindustrie entwickelt hat und unzählige unschuldige verantworten müssen, wobei die Beweiserbringung sehr schwer ist (Filesharing). Und das sollte unterbunden werden!


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Heißes Eisen Urheberrecht: Ehrlichkeit schlägt Abmahnanwalt - Die PCGH-Redaktionskolumne*



Netboy schrieb:


> Wer meint etwas ungeschützt ins Netz zu stellen hat meiner meinng nch eh jegliches recht daran verloren. Wenn du dein Auto mit eingesteckten Zündschlüssel irrgendwo stehen hast, zahlt im Falle eine Diebstahls auch keine Versicherung der Welt. Und jeder der etwas ins Netzt stellt sollte sich doch im klaren sein das überall nur jemand darauf wartet entspechende Dinge für seine Zwecke kostenlos zu Nutzen. Genau diese Einstellung im Internet macht doch letztlich auch seinen Erfolg aus.
> Das Urheberecht ist letztendlich für mich nur eine Lachnummer hätte es sowas von anbeginn der Menschheit gegeben, würden wir heute noch in Hölen hausen, ach noch nicht mal, das dürfte ja dann nur der, der zuerst die Idee hatte in der Höle zu leben


 
Der Argumentation kann ich nicht folgen. Einerseits sagst Du, man muss seine Werke geschützt ins Internet stellen. Andererseits sagst Du, dass das Urheberrecht (letztendlich Basis für den Rechtsschutz) eine Lachnummer ist. Das passt für mich nicht zusammen.

Bild ohne digitales/offensichtliches Wasserzeichen klauen = Auto mit steckendem Zündschlüssel klauen? Naja, das Bild finde ich nicht besonders treffend. Hier geht es ja auch um Unwissenheit und fehlendes Unrechtsbewusstsein. Wer würde ein Auto mit eingestecktem Schlüssel klauen? Nur ein echter Krimineller. Wer würde ein Bild ohne digitales/offensichtliches Wasserzeichen klauen? Nur ein echter Krimineller? Ich glaube nicht.


----------



## John Preston (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Heißes Eisen Urheberrecht: Ehrlichkeit schlägt Abmahnanwalt - Die PCGH-Redaktionskolumne*

Ich kann verstehen, dass man nicht erfreut ist, wenn jemand sein Werk gewerblich nutzt. Aber kann man nicht einfach eine Auflösung wählen, die man gewerblich gar nicht brauchen kann? 

PS: Haben Sie die Menschen und die Hausbesitzer auf dem Foto gefragt, ob Sie das Bild von ihnen gewerblich nutzten dürfen?

MfG JP


----------



## mmayr (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Heißes Eisen Urheberrecht: Ehrlichkeit schlägt Abmahnanwalt - Die PCGH-Redaktionskolumne*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Der Argumentation kann ich nicht folgen. Einerseits sagst Du, man muss seine Werke geschützt ins Internet stellen. Andererseits sagst Du, dass das Urheberrecht (letztendlich Basis für den Rechtsschutz) eine Lachnummer ist. Das passt für mich nicht zusammen.
> 
> Bild ohne digitales/offensichtliches Wasserzeichen klauen = Auto mit steckendem Zündschlüssel klauen? Naja, das Bild finde ich nicht besonders treffend. Hier geht es ja auch um Unwissenheit und fehlendes Unrechtsbewusstsein. Wer würde ein Auto mit eingestecktem Schlüssel klauen? Nur ein echter Krimineller. Wer würde ein Bild ohne digitales/offensichtliches Wasserzeichen klauen? Nur ein echter Krimineller? Ich glaube nicht.



Ich verstehe deine Ansicht nicht:
Wenn mir ein ECHTER Krimineller mein Auto klaut und ich habe den Schlüssel stecken lassen, zahlt mit KEINE Versicherung.
Wenn ein "unwissender" Nichtkrimineller mein Foto "klaut", habe ich Recht auch Urheberrechtsforderungen?

Ich finde deine Reaktion, dich mit den Betreibern zu einigen, super!!!
Wenn ich aber lese, dass hier manche sofort wieder klagen würden, krieg ich Fieberblasen: so ein Theater wegen einem Foto, das nebenbei ohne Urheberrechtshinweis online gestellt wurde!

Und ja, das Urheberrecht ist eine Lachnummer. Es wird IMMER der, der genug Kohle hat, den Prozess in die Länge zu ziehen als Sieger hervorgehen.


----------



## Lee (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Heißes Eisen Urheberrecht: Ehrlichkeit schlägt Abmahnanwalt - Die PCGH-Redaktionskolumne*



> so ein Theater wegen einem Foto, das nebenbei ohne Urheberrechtshinweis online gestellt wurde!


Du musst nicht erst einen Hinweis anbringen, damit das Urheberrecht gültig ist. Wenn du ein Werk geschaffen hast, dann bist du der Urheber und hast alle Rechte daran, egal ob du ein Wasserzeichen anbringst oder nicht.


----------



## Milkyway (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Heißes Eisen Urheberrecht: Ehrlichkeit schlägt Abmahnanwalt - Die PCGH-Redaktionskolumne*



John Preston schrieb:


> PS: Haben Sie die Menschen und die Hausbesitzer auf dem Foto gefragt, ob Sie das Bild von ihnen gewerblich nutzten dürfen?


 

Menschen müssen AFAIK nur zustimmen, wenn sie "Kern Element" des Fotos sind. Bei Gruppen, ab ich glaube 7 Leuten, ist auch keine Zustimmung notwenig.
Bei Architektur bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher. Dafür gibts auch spezielle Verträge (Gegenstück zum Model-Release, quasi). Diese sind aber auch nicht immer notwenig. Die Regelungen kenn ich aber nicht genau - ich denke mal, nur wenn die Location wirklich was "besonderes" ist.

__

Nachweisen das man ein Foto gemacht hat ist auch nicht grade schwer. Wie Thilo schon gesagt hat, das Originalbild. Oder, noch besser: Das RAW File.


----------



## turbosnake (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Heißes Eisen Urheberrecht: Ehrlichkeit schlägt Abmahnanwalt - Die PCGH-Redaktionskolumne*

Den Eifelturm bei Nacht zu fotografieren kann Probleme machen, aber das liegt an der Beleuchtung.


----------



## exa (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Heißes Eisen Urheberrecht: Ehrlichkeit schlägt Abmahnanwalt - Die PCGH-Redaktionskolumne*

Mir ist es auch schon mal anders herum gegangen:

Auch ich fotografiere mal gern das eine oder andere, und habe auch gerne mal die Griffel an Maus und Tastatur zur Nachbearbeitung. In einer Fotocommunity fiel mir ein Bild auf, das meiner Meinung nach mit Bearbeitung dazugewinnen könnte. Also hab ich es für mich bearbeitet. Gerne hätte ich diese Arbeit gezeigt, und fragte daher, ob ich dieses zusammen mit dem Original inkl. Quellenangabe auf meinem Profil zeigen dürfte. War schließlich keine gewerbliche Absicht, wollte ja nur meine Bearbeitung zeigen, und auch die Würdigung des Originals.

Die Reaktion war überaschend. Man drohte mit Anwalt und ob ich noch nichts von Urheberecht gehört hätte!!! Als ob ich nicht gerade gefragt hätte obs in Ordnung ist, oder nicht. Naja, hab dann trotzdem freundlich geantwortet, dass ein simples "Nein" ohne Drohungen und Unfreundlichkeiten auch gereicht hätte...


----------



## Eiche (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Heißes Eisen Urheberrecht: Ehrlichkeit schlägt Abmahnanwalt - Die PCGH-Redaktionskolumne*

Das ist jetzt die frage haben die Leute auf dem Wasser und Hausbesitzer einer Veröffentlichung auf einer gewerblich Internetseite zugestimmt?
Glaube nicht das PCGH_Thilo sie gefragt hat.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Heißes Eisen Urheberrecht: Ehrlichkeit schlägt Abmahnanwalt - Die PCGH-Redaktionskolumne*

Milkyway hat das ganz gut erklärt. Wenn ich eine (fremde) Person allein formatfüllend bzw. motivbestimmend fotografiere und will das Bild veröffentlichen, brauche ich sein Einverständnis über ein sogenanntes Model Release. Bestimmte Gebäude sind "geschützt", man braucht dafür ein sogenanntes "Property Release" - allerdings spielt in Deutschland auch die Panoramafreiheit eine Rolle. 

Beides trifft auf mein Bild nicht zu.

Kurz zusammengefasst:
Fotografiererlaubnis


----------



## Eiche (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Heißes Eisen Urheberrecht: Ehrlichkeit schlägt Abmahnanwalt - Die PCGH-Redaktionskolumne*

ahh ok danke


----------



## Pokerclock (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Heißes Eisen Urheberrecht: Ehrlichkeit schlägt Abmahnanwalt - Die PCGH-Redaktionskolumne*



TempestX1 schrieb:


> Naja. Im Fernsehn sieht man das auch oft wenn Videos gezeigt werden.
> 
> Quelle : Internet
> Quelle : Youtube
> ...



Das regt mich ebenfalls regelmäßig auf. Insbesondere bei den öffentlich-rechtlichen (die inhaltlich zumeist überzeugen, im Gegensatz zu den Privaten) Sendern erwarte ich eine korrekte Bezeichnung der Quelle. Ich schreibe in meinen wissenschaftlichen Arbeiten doch auch nicht hin "Quelle: Bibliothek".  Bei ZDF heute plus haben sie mal erklärt, warum insbesondere bei Videos zu Terroranschlägen und Kriegsschauplätzen eine ungenaue Quelle angegeben wird: Schutz der Quelle. Naja, nicht wirklich überzeugend.



Prozessorarchitektur schrieb:


> Und was soll uns das sagen?
> 
> Im übrigen Bilder sind tückisch, wenn ich ein Produkt photographiert, habe ich prinzipiell kein Urheberrecht auf das Bild. Sondern erst dann wenn man es anmeldet bei der *GEMA*
> Den Abzockverein.
> ...



Sorry, aber deine Kenntnisse des Urheberrechts unterschreiten deutlich jene des in der Kolumne bezeichneten Gewerbetreibenden. Das Urheberrecht entsteht in dem Moment, in dem du ein Werk erschaffen hast, das die notwendige persönlich geistige Schöpfungshöhe nach §2 UrhG erreicht hat. Die GEMA hat nicht mal im entferntesten etwas mit Fotos (hier ein Lichtbildwerk im Sinne des §2 I Nr.5 ) zu tun. Eine Creative-Common-Lizenz verkörpert zudem nur ein Nutzungsrecht bzw. die Vorgaben, wie dieses ausgeübt werden kann. Es besteht sicherlich keine Alternative Auswahl zwischen Urheberrecht und Creative-Commons-Lizenzen. Bei deiner Aussage würde ja jeder Jurist sofort Magengeschwüre bekommen.



Prozessorarchitektur schrieb:


> Ohh und wie beweist man das man Eigentümer ist????
> da kann ich ja auch behaupten ich wäre der Besitzer von Computec pcgh logo Bild.



Nach §10 I UrhG gilt eine Vermutung, wenn jemand auf einem Foto als Urheber bezeichnet ist, dass dieser auch zunächst als Urheber angesehen wird. Der Anspruchssteller muss das Gegenteil beweisen. Fehlt die Urheberbezeichnung, muss ebenfalls der Anspruchssteller beweisen, dass er Urheber ist



John Preston schrieb:


> PS: Haben Sie die Menschen und die Hausbesitzer auf dem Foto gefragt, ob Sie das Bild von ihnen gewerblich nutzten dürfen?


 


zeffer schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt die frage haben die Leute auf dem Wasser und Hausbesitzer einer Veröffentlichung auf einer gewerblich Internetseite zugestimmt?
> Glaube nicht das PCGH_Thilo sie gefragt hat.



Das ist gar nicht notwendig: Ausführlich steht das hier: Google Street View: Eingriff in Persönlichkeitsrechte und Datenschutz oder unbedenklicher Service? | WILDE BEUGER SOLMECKE Rechtsanwälte

Kurzfassung: Es gab dazu mehrere Urteile, wie auch bereits 1989 ein Grundsatzurteil vom BGH. Solange die Aufnahme von einer öffentlichen und frei zugänglichen Stelle gemacht wird, ist kein Persönlichkeits- und Datenschutzrecht des Hausbesitzers/-eigentümers betroffen. Die Sachlage ist leider ins falsche Gegenteil verkehrt worden, als der öffentliche Aufschrei zu Google Street View begann. Ein gutes Beispiel, wie Recht und öffentliche Meinung nicht zueinander passen. 

PS
Jeder Abmahnanwalt hätte sich über den Fall gefreut. Kein Wunder, dass die gute Frau das Herzflimmern bekommen hat. Da ein Lichtbildwerk (nicht nur ein Lichtbild) betroffen war und der Schädiger das Bild gewerblich (für Werbezwecke) genutzt hat + das Bild öffentlich zugänglich gemacht hat (sprich in das Internet eingestellt), wäre durchaus eine mittlere vierstellige Summe (Abmahngebühren + Schadensersatz) drin gewesen und Thilo hätte sich einen netten Jahresurlaub von der Schadensersatzsumme leisten können.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Heißes Eisen Urheberrecht: Ehrlichkeit schlägt Abmahnanwalt - Die PCGH-Redaktionskolumne*



Netboy schrieb:


> Wer meint etwas ungeschützt ins Netz zu stellen hat meiner meinng nch eh jegliches recht daran verloren.



Wie bitte schön soll man denn sonst etwas ins Netz stellen, wenn nicht "ungeschützt"? Spätestens ein Screenshot funktioniert immer und wenn man keinen großen Plug-In-Aufwand treiben möchte (was z.B. das Posten in Foren fast unmöglich machen dürfte) reicht sogar ein einfacher Rechtsklick.



> Wenn du dein Auto mit eingesteckten Zündschlüssel irrgendwo stehen hast, zahlt im Falle eine Diebstahls auch keine Versicherung der Welt. Und jeder der etwas ins Netzt stellt sollte sich doch im klaren sein das überall nur jemand darauf wartet entspechende Dinge für seine Zwecke kostenlos zu Nutzen. Genau diese Einstellung im Internet macht doch letztlich auch seinen Erfolg aus.



Die meisten, die etwas ins Internet stellen, haben auch kein Problem damit, wenn es jemand für seine privaten Zwecke nutzt (vermutlich würde ein guter Rechtsverdreher das sogar als legal einstufen können). Hier gehts aber um gewerbliche Zwecke.



> Das Urheberecht ist letztendlich für mich nur eine Lachnummer hätte es sowas von anbeginn der Menschheit gegeben, würden wir heute noch in Hölen hausen, ach noch nicht mal, das dürfte ja dann nur der, der zuerst die Idee hatte in der Höle zu leben


 
Unwahrscheinlich, denn vermute hätte der Autor etwas über Hö*h*len geschrieben und das Urheberrecht verbietet es auch nicht, etwas nachzumachen, dass in einem Werk beschrieben wird 

Davon abgesehen sagt es mal wieder viel über die heutige Menschheit aus, wenn Unterhaltungsliteratur*, -musik und -filme als maßgebliche/einzige Antreiber der Zivilisationsentwicklung der letzten Jahrzehntausende betrachtet werden 


*: Politische und philosophische Werke fallen zwar auch unter das Urheberrecht, in aller Regel waren/sind die Autoren aber an der Verbreitung interessiert und vergeben bereitwillig Lizenzen, so dass hier keine Einschränkung eintritt.


----------



## John Preston (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Heißes Eisen Urheberrecht: Ehrlichkeit schlägt Abmahnanwalt - Die PCGH-Redaktionskolumne*

@ PCGH_Thilo; @Pokerclock

Das finde ich sehr interessant, abgesehen das in Italien italienisches Recht und Gesetze gelten, heisst das für mich, dass ich keinerlei Urheberrechte an meinen selbst erschaffenen Werk (Haus) habe. Obwohl ich ein Jahr dran gearbeitet habe, hat jeder der ein Bild von meinen Haus macht mehr Rechte als ich. 
Daher könnte ich ja einfach ein Foto von meinem Haus machen, auf meinen Garten stellen, warten bis Google mit seinen Kameras eine Aufnahme macht und ins Internet stellt. Dann könnte ich ja Google abmahnen und verklagen. 
Das ist natürlich alles theoretisch. MfG JP


----------

